# Lost Dog!



## captain (Nov 18, 2007)

My dad lives around Cutler Dam in Northern Utah, and has had his hunting dog disappear. It is a lab shorthair cross, and looks more like a shorthair than a lab. She was wearing a red collar at the time. Rhumor has it that some guys from Brigham City might have seen her last. If you have heard anything please give me a call she is a great pheasant dog, and we would hate to loose her.

Thanks for any help

Jim
435-232-4017


----------

